# Trading Places rocks



## Mimi (Sep 20, 2007)

We just returned from 4 weeks in Hawaii, spending the first two weeks with our son and his family.  Out of the six timeshares used, three were trades via Trading Places (Mauna Loa; Kona Hawaiian Resort and Hawaiian Princess--all 2br units).  Next summer we are taking our daughter and grandchildren for three weeks. We just confirmed the last unit we needed--a 2br at Maui Schooner for July 5th via Trading Places. TPI is awesome!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome home.  I'm jealous!   

How was your Mauna Loa Village experience?  I haven't had the chance to stay there yet, but it looked pretty nice when I dropped by there last Spring.

Dave


----------



## Mimi (Sep 20, 2007)

Our son and his family stayed there. We were at our home resort Kona Coast. Our DIL thought the place was somewhat run down...furniture worn...etc. I believe it has gone from Gold Crown to Silver Crown status. Their unit was large, 2 bedroom/2 bath downstairs, full kitchen, living room, bath and extra little room upstairs. There was no pool next to their unit. They also felt in order to cool off upstairs, they froze downstairs. When my daughter stayed at Mauna Loa, a few years ago, she had a 2br all on the lower level with a small pool outside the sliding glass door, which was convenient for them.


----------

